# My Iwagumi Invert Tank "Mt. Sinai"



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello everyone! My name is Van and I'm here in the Philippines. It's my first time to post a thread here at APC and I would like to share my "Mt. Sinai" Iwagumi Tank and the different species of shrimps and other inverts that reside here.

(_Should any of you find wrong names given to any specie, please do not hesitate to post a comment or pm me for corrections. I am just a newbie to this shrimp hobby and I want to learn more from you all, from both masters and my fellow learners. All your helpful comments and suggestions are very much welcome in this thread. Hope you'd enjoy. Thank you!_)

*First:* Here is my tank


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*Here are its inhabitants:
*
_*A. Shrimps*_

1. Ghost / Glass / Grass Shrimp (_Palaemonetes paludosus_)










2. NeoWild Shrimp (_Neocaridina heteropoda var. "Wild"_)


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

3. Red Cherry Shrimp (_Neocaridina denticulata sinensis_)










4. Super RCS (_Neocaridina denticulata sinensis_)


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

5. Ninja Bee Shrimp (_Caridina serratirostris_)










6. Miniline / White Line Bee Shrimp


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

7. Malaysian Rainbow Shrimp / Brown Shrimp (_Caridina babaulti var. Brown_)










8. Caridina sp.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

9. Yellow Nose Shrimp










10. Chameleon Shrimp (_Macrobrachium scabriculum_)


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

11. Macrobrachium sp.










12. Asian Bamboo / Wood / Fan / Flower Shrimp (_Atyopsis moluccensis_)


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

13. Yellow Stone Shrimp (_Caridina brevicarpalis var. Yellow_)










14. Red (Tangerine) Stone Shrimp (_Caridina brevicarpalis var. Red_)


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

15. Long Nose Sumatera










16. Pinocchio / Rhino / Rudolf / Red Nose Shrimp (_Caridina gracilirostris_)


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

More shrimp and nerite snail photos to follow


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Will be posting more photos soon.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow what a nice set up!! all those shrimp in the same tank?!! i love the rock choice, that big one is perfect as is!


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

Thats amazing the variety of different shrimp you have in there! I wish I could get those types of shrimp where I live.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments ddavila06 and AQUANZ. WIll be posting more photos soon.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Disturbed. Will be updating very soon!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool variety of shrimps - don't you worry about hybridizing, though? With multiple color variants of the same species, that's a risk worth considering... especially with such an extensive collection 

I really like your Macrobrachium shrimps - we have a couple Macrobrachium species available 'round here, but none of mine are as cool-looking as yours. That red one is really neat...


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the comments sir asukawashere. Actually I'm not worried of these shrimp collection hybridizing because, except for the rcs and super rcs, these shrimps in the wild are often found in the same body of water together.  Ya, this reddish macrobrachium sp. that I have often display dark brown to black coloration. If only we were near I could trade some of them to you for your cool shrimps. Hehe.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*More pictures of Red Stone Shrimps
*


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*I also love Malaysian Rainbow Shrimps a.k.a. Brown Shrimp (Caridina babaulti var. Brown) Here are some of its pictures*


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

I like all my shrimps but I'm really fascinated with my Pinocchio shrimps (_Caridina gracilirostris_) a.k.a. Red Nose Shrimps, Rhino Shrimps, Rudolf Shrimps, Mosquito Shrimps. Here are more of their photos:


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Very nice set up. I like the rock arrangement.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*Nerite Snails*

1. Zebra Nerite










2. Thick Banded Zebra Nerite










3. Zigzag Nerite










4. Tiger Nerite










5. Horned Dotted Nerite










6. Horned Bumblebee Nerite










7. Tricolor Nerite










8. Orange Tracked Nerite










9. Sunset Nerite


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Riverboa said:


> Very nice set up. I like the rock arrangement.


Thank you very much for liking the arrangement sir.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*Mr. "Black" and Mrs. "Yellow" Nerites have a son "BY" *



















*They also have a daughter "Bumblebee"  *


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*But Mrs. "Yellow" also has a son by Mr. "Red" and his name is "Spain"*


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*But Mrs. "Yellow" had another guy, Mr. "Zebra" *










*And this is their daughter (I still don't know her name).
*









*And this is their family photo.
*


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*It's Nerite party time! *


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I love the snails! Where do you find such great colored ones?


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Caught these from the wild sir/maam. Will be posting pics of their habitat soon.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*Tank updates for October 31, 2011*


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*More Nerites!*

1. Tricolor Nerite










2. Paperline Nerite










3. Cherry Nerite










4. Sunset Nerites










5. Cherries with Sunsets










6. Spain Nerites _"Viva Espana!"_










7. _"Party! Party! Party! Party!"_


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow! Such colors and variety of snails!


----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

Impressive variety!


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

MAN... if you ever decide you want to chuck a couple of those Nerites the in the MAIL... 
you let me know..  Paypal ready.  absolutely gorgeous!
Shrimp are beautiful and a very nice scape too... very nicely done.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

did you manually line them up for a photo shoot?


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

joshvito said:


> did you manually line them up for a photo shoot?


Yes sir. Lineup for photo shoot. Even the other shrimps. Hehe


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Big_Fish said:


> MAN... if you ever decide you want to chuck a couple of those Nerites the in the MAIL...
> you let me know..  Paypal ready.  absolutely gorgeous!
> Shrimp are beautiful and a very nice scape too... very nicely done.


I wish I knew how that could be done sir. I've never tried international. I also don't know if they'd survive the transport.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*November 10, 2011 Update*


----------



## wHeEzO (Feb 8, 2006)

I like your rocks! Nice layout =)


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

Amazing tank and shrimp. What size tank is it?


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

35Gal


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome tank!!


----------

